# Acapu?



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2020)

I was gifted a bunch of wood from an elderly patient of mine. There’s some 16/4 cedar and quite a bit of walnut with a smattering of other things. Among the others were logs and cants of ‘exotic wood’.

Supposedly, there was a professor at Oklahoma State who had a sawmill in the Amazon, and shipped back to the US to be used for animal bedding. I’m not sure when the logs were sourced but they seem to be at EMC. The square cants are labeled Jatoba, and the round ones are labeled Acapu(that’s a new one for me).

First, the haul:










Next, these are photos of a section from the end of one Acapu log rounded up on the lathe and sanded to 800 grit. Photo color is pretty close. The cylinder is 7.25x5” and weighs about 5 pounds giving me a density of 60lbs/ cubic foot. Not sure if the pics are good enough to ID, but I figured it was worth a shot.








Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2020)

DKMD said:


> ... Acapu (that’s a new one for me


Botanically, "Acapu" translates to "wood from South America"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 12, 2020)

phinds said:


> Botanically, "Acapu" translates to "wood from South America"


narrows it way down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> narrows it way down


Well, it's slightly better than "granadillo"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 12, 2020)

phinds said:


> Well, it's slightly better than "granadillo"


if you insist


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> if you insist


I do. "Acapu" resolves to about 3 dozen species and "granadillo" to over 5 dozen


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 12, 2020)

phinds said:


> I do. "Acapu" resolves to about 3 dozen species and "granadillo" to over 5 dozen


i wouldn't know about either, but i'm glad for the sake of this board that you do.

i was not at all trying to question your level of knowledge, more of a comment on the fact that you do know, when most of us have no clue


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice score,whatever that is it looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2020)

Cant help, but nice score! Those Jatoba cants must be heavy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2020)

What a tremendous gift to you! Can't wait to see what you make from it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i wouldn't know about either, but i'm glad for the sake of this board that you do.
> 
> i was not at all trying to question your level of knowledge, more of a comment on the fact that you do know, when most of us have no clue


Well, it's trivially easy to GET a clue:
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/wood_name_database/index.htm


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 12, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i wouldn't know about either, but i'm glad for the sake of this board that you do





phinds said:


> Well, it's trivially easy to GET a clue:
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/wood_name_database/index.htm


been there many times but have failed commit much to memory


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 12, 2020)

It's not what you know, it's who you know. Amazing haul of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> been there many times but have failed commit much to memory


That one doesn't REQUIRE memory. It's a database you put on YOUR computer (unless you use an Apple). I don't remember any of this stuff either, I just use the database.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 13, 2020)

phinds said:


> That one doesn't REQUIRE memory. It's a database you put on YOUR computer (unless you use an Apple). I don't remember any of this stuff either, I just use the database.


lol, no matter how i try to pay you a compliment, i seem to still have missed the mark

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 13, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> lol, no matter how i try to pay you a compliment, i seem to still have missed the mark


That's because I'm a grumpy old man and I spend huge numbers of hours adding to my web site and the glossary, doing things like the Janka chart, and stuff and then folks ask questions that make it clear that all that effort isn't really getting used much. It's enough to make a grumpy old man even grumpier and as my son will tell you, nothing pleases me more than a good reason to be pissed off.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2020)

phinds said:


> That's because I'm a grumpy old man and I spend huge numbers of hours adding to my web site and the glossary, doing things like the Janka chart, and stuff and then folks ask questions that make it clear that all that effort isn't really getting used much. It's enough to make a grumpy old man even grumpier and as my son will tell you, nothing pleases me more than a good reason to be pissed off.


You may be a grump but you are our grump and we like ya that way..

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> You may be a grump but you are our grump and we like ya that way..


You two grumps need to get a room

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> You two grumps need to get a room


grrrrrrrrr


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2020)

@phinds I’ve been looking through your database, but I haven’t figured out what I think is a likely culprit. Diffusely porous with tiny rays. Confluent parenchyma. Here’s a closer shot(5x with iPhone camera through a magnifying glass=redneck loupes).

inch scale


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2020)

@phinds What about Vouacapoua Americana(Brownheart)? I don’t see it on your site, but it looks like a possibility to me.


----------



## phinds (Dec 13, 2020)

DKMD said:


> @phinds What about Vouacapoua Americana(Brownheart)? I don’t see it on your site, but it looks like a possibility to me.


Good call. Certainly is a possibility
https://images.lib.ncsu.edu/luna/se...tart=&dateRangeEnd=&QuickSearchA=QuickSearchA

Although I don't have it on the site, I do have a couple of samples (well, the pics anyway). Here's the best pic from the two:






face grain:

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2020)

phinds said:


> Good call. Certainly is a possibility
> https://images.lib.ncsu.edu/luna/se...tart=&dateRangeEnd=&QuickSearchA=QuickSearchA
> 
> Although I don't have it on the site, I do have a couple of samples (well, the pics anyway). Here's the best pic from the two:
> ...



Thanks... Looks promising. Is this something you and Mark would want for samples?


----------



## phinds (Dec 13, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Thanks... Looks promising. Is this something you and Mark would want for samples?


I can't remember for sure but I belive that the two samples I have (so I don't need another, thanks) were on loan from David Clark, not Mark, so I suspect he'd like one for his collection.

@Mr. Peet what say ye?

EDIT: I did manage to find a year-old version of Marks sample list and he DOES have one already, but we should wait to hear from him because he often will have, for example, a flat cut sample and would love to get a quartersawn one, or the other way 'round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Dec 13, 2020)

Accordion game to ITTO: 




__





Wacapou, Acapu (Vouacapoua americana) | ITTO


Find technical and marketing information for lesser-used tropical timber species, LUS. Learn more on our Wacapou, Acapu (Vouacapoua americana) page.




www.tropicaltimber.info




Looks very similar and the name matches

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Accordion game to ITTO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this on the link, and it made me laugh... I think it’s because it’s too splintery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 13, 2020)

DKMD said:


> I found this on the link, and it made me laugh... I think it’s because it’s too splintery.
> View attachment 198058



That should slow down the Dendrophiliacs....

Doc, I do not have a 1/4 sawn sample of _Vouacapoua americana_, so if one becomes available, I'll buy it.

@Krume Eric may be looking for a blank of it for one of his turned boxes as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Krume (Dec 17, 2020)

Appreciate the thought but have the species. Bottle stopper is done but have not made the lidded box yet. It is related to Partridge wood and like its cousin is a little bit brittle to turn. The large cells give in a really unique look.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2020)

Looks like acapu to me, but I'm no expert.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2020)

SENC said:


> Looks like acapu to me, but I'm no expert.


"acapu" huh. See post #2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2020)

phinds said:


> "acapu" huh. See post #2


The ‘S’ in SENC stands for sarcasm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 18, 2020)

DKMD said:


> The ‘S’ in SENC stands for sarcasm




And in this case, poking the bear was too easy to pass up, @phinds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

